# ROAD WARRIOR V8 INTERCEPTOR iz DONE!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Here are a two images of my 1/24 Aoshima V8 Interceptor!


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Damn! Another beautiful job!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I KNEW you'd have something done for Sci Fan!!!!!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Does it have the self destruct?

Now all it needs is a tiny dog. Or do a diorama of the final chase.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Va-freakin-_ROOOOM!

_Nicely weathered!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*THANKS MATES!*  

Funny you say that John....The black plastic was so well done I just weathered it as it was. why not? I used thin clear styrene for the windows and buillt up the naked door skins and bare floor panels. By the second film the car was pretty much stripped down to nothing. A chap who built a REAL Interceptor up in Chicago sent me pictures of the interior of a 1973 Ausie Ford Falcon XB without the door skins and interior trim. 

I have a second car and the resin kit to build it as the nice looking Interceptor from the first film....I can't wait...the new resin parts fit so perfectly and I'm sure that Aoshima intended to release the kit as the the 'first film version' at one time ....cuz it has the nice complete interior, police radio and decals needed for MFP V8 Interceptor. Aoshima did a very nice job on this kit!

Here is that guys car! http://www.popularhotrodding.com/features/0405phr_falcon/


Thanks again for the kind words dudes!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Mfp!!!!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Lsd!!


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice weathering job, Fluke!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Mike!

It was easy! I just had to go and look at my Wifes car!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Another great looker Fluke! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

WOW Fluke, fantastic! I've seen a few of these done and your car ranks right up their.
Congrats!
Isn't that true about wives! LOL
Chris


----------



## blackace (Aug 17, 2004)

Great job!!!!!

Thats looks awesome!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

very nice . outstanding in fact . looks like the real deal !
hb


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Thanks heaps guys!*  

Getting feedback like that is cool.....after so may kits the wife and kidz just say...cool Dad, nice, oh yeah....etc etc after looking at it for about 1.8 seconds!

Oh well.....I guess its kinda hard for me to get all fired up about cute little drawings, Barbie & Brat dolls and stuffed critters dressed up in doll clothing. 

*The second car should be alot easier and more of a painting excersise. Not much scratch building and the interior is already set up for the first film version.*


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great job on the detailing!! Looks like it's been through the desert!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

I want a full size one, talk about road rage!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

In the latest Comet ad they mention the other MM car, the Holden. Is that the police cruiser or Toecutters stolen interceptor?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Not sure if you know but my car is the newer styrene Oashima car, a very nice kit and very accurate!

The stolen car by the 'Night Rider' or Toecutter was the Police V8 Interceptor.....like mine and the one Max uses later in the film. I believe the Holden is the yellow and blue 'smaller' patrol cruiser. I want that one as well. Aoshima did plan on doing all versions but I hear that they ran into liscense problems.... I think?


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

No, nightriders' (not toecutters. doh!) car was a holden, an OZ GM, something like a nova, while maxs is something like a torino. (Toecutter was the head biker.)
You car does look more accurate than the first kit put out. That one was off in several ways.

http://madmaxmovies.com


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Cool! Thanks Terry!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

NEWS!

Oashima is releasing the FIRST FILM Interceptor version! no need to pick up the resin set.

see fer yerself!

http://www.aoshima-bk.co.jp/zinzi/kyujin/joboffer.htm


----------

